# Got a Squier Classic vibe Tele



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

I just got this earlier today, I had the choice of an Epiphone 1956 goldtop or a Fender tele but I honestly enjoy this guitar the most, just feels great to play. Its got a pine body and really resonates well. I put texas special pickups in it and they sound really good with this guitar, better than I could have imagined. I can't believe how well the build quality is aswell, theres complete electrical shielding in the pickup cavitys and its neat and tindy too. I can't believe they sell these for 300, stock they're better or atleast on par with a mexican tele. Only thing bad about this guitar for some people might be the finish, you can see the wood grain clearly through it and I don't think everyone is going to like that, I don't mind that though.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice looking tele, I like that you can see the grain through it, alot like the old fenders. Congrats on a nice guitar


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Nice looking tele, I like that you can see the grain through it, alot like the old fenders. Congrats on a nice guitar


I like it too, you can't really see the grain in that picture but its not blotchy in anyway so the grain comes through naturaly. just looks nice to me.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I like the woodgrain coming through, Looks nice enjoy .


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice work. I keep hearing amazing things about that series of Squiers.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

love the look.. as for the wood grain showing, that's normal, that's a honeyblond model...they have that on even 3000$ Strats..


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

al3d said:


> love the look.. as for the wood grain showing, that's normal, that's a honeyblond model...they have that on even 3000$ Strats..


I didn't think it wasn't normal, just that not everyone would like it. I think it looks really nice.


I changed out the pickups for texas specials and have just put the original bridge pickup back in, its actually really really good. The stock neck pickup is alright but I'm keeping the texas special neck pickup in. This is really a kickass guitar.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

oh..hehe..tough you tought it was something wrong with the paint job....my bad.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

every once in awhile, gibson and fender actually put out an affordable "player gtr" that doesn't suck !!! lol

my opinion of these originally was, well, its ok, but I don't like the plastic finish.

my opinion now is, what a gr8t player tele that actually is a very good useable instrument !
congrats, that one looks gr8t. !


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Haha! Just looking at this thread for the second time. At quick glance the first time around I actually thought that was an amp behind the guitar. This time i actually looked at more than the guitar and realized it is a dishwasher. I guess all those people who say amps look like refridgerators and washing machines are right.



famouspogs said:


>


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Squier has been stepping their game up lately


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah the Affinity line aren't too great, but Squier has these "limited run" instruments that really kick arse. I'm still in love with my Squier Vintage Modified P-bass and one of the Classic Vice strats that I tried a while ago was an absolute steal for the price. Too bad I'm broke -_-


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got one of these on order from L&M and just yesterday I saw one in person for the 1st time. It looks like a gooder! I took a chance and ordered one without playing/seeing it first based solely on the hype (and the $300 price tag) and it look like I'll be a happy camper when it actually shows up!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

what's the neck profile on them like? I read somewhere that it is very similar to the 80's MIJ squiers.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Ripper said:


> what's the neck profile on them like? I read somewhere that it is very similar to the 80's MIJ squiers.


The width at the nut is nice, the neck isn't very thick though. Its not thin or cheap feeling, its quite comfortable but some guys who like really thick necks might be turned off. I don't think its any smaller compared to the current american necks from what I remmeber feeling. I don't think those were exactly thick either though.

As for it being close to a MIJ squier, I wouldn't know.

Edit: I've recently noticed some of the glue at the nut seeped out and it had its finish applied over it so you can see abit of a glob at the side and of course its on the side facing you while playing, kind of anoyying to look at. Though, its still a good neck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

noobcake said:


> Yeah the Affinity line aren't too great, but Squier has these "limited run" instruments that really kick arse. I'm still in love with my Squier Vintage Modified P-bass and one of the *Classic Vice strats *that I tried a while ago was an absolute steal for the price. Too bad I'm broke -_-


Was this on purpose?....LOL

I'm still liking my 50's Vice strat.

Congrats on the Tele.....Welcome to the Vice Squad

Dave


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Now that's a typo that I won't even bother fixing. Classic vice...catchy...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Awww, man!!!! I just spoke with L&M and my Classic Vibe Tele won't be in til late November or Early December :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I've got one of these on order from L&M and just yesterday I saw one in person for the 1st time. It looks like a gooder! I took a chance and ordered one without playing/seeing it first based solely on the hype (and the $300 price tag) and it look like I'll be a happy camper when it actually shows up!



I bought one through L&M without trying it out either based on the comments over at tdpri.com. I was not disappointed. The worst part was waiting the better part of a month for it to get here. Don't know why that is. When mine came in they got another with it and the thing didn't last more than a day or two in the store. Meanwhile they've got two 60's classic vice :smile: stratocasters on the wall and their not moving at all. Probably has to do with the price, one at $350 and the other at $325. So much for the $299 price... gone....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Raven said:


> I bought one through L&M without trying it out either based on the comments over at tdpri.com. I was not disappointed. The worst part was waiting the better part of a month for it to get here. Don't know why that is. When mine came in they got another with it and the thing didn't last more than a day or two in the store. Meanwhile they've got two 60's classic vice :smile: stratocasters on the wall and their not moving at all. Probably has to do with the price, one at $350 and the other at $325. So much for the $299 price... gone....


Yeah, I ordered mine at the $299 price and paid for it in full before the prices went up :smile:


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Raven said:


> Meanwhile they've got two 60's classic vice :smile: stratocasters on the wall and their not moving at all. Probably has to do with the price, one at $350 and the other at $325. So much for the $299 price... gone....


Ya, the falling dollar means higher prices, but the Squier name on the headstock probably has more to do with those guitars not moving than a $50 price hike... Most people looking at Squiers wouldn't know a really good (but cheap) guitar from a really mediocre (and cheap) guitar, so they're going to make the call based on just a few things; name, price point, and the advice of friends/relatives/sales people... and there are Squier Strats out there for a lot less than $350...

I tried out my first Classic Vibe Tele a couple days ago... it was well built, but too heavy, and the neck was too small and square-shouldered for me... I didn't bother plugging it in, but I trust they sound pretty good from the myriad positive reports online... Not for me though - I've got a great Tele, and can't afford to take up wall space with any guitar that doesn't rank as simply spectacular...


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

They had one at Steve's for $329. Was at L&M on Saturday and didn't see any. I'm going back to Steve's and try her out again. Had my heart on a Epi LP but now I'm torn.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I guess I am one of the few who passed on the CV. I tried it and the Duosonic out at the Arts in Newmarket last weekend. They definitely are a nice guitar, but a couple of things didn't 'do it' for me. I wasn't a fan of the neck (same problems as Jimi actually) , and I found the pine gave the guitar a kind of 'soft' tone. Not bad, but not what I like in a Tele. I didn't like the tuners at all on them either. I liked the size, but they felt flimsy and wouldn't hold tune. They had a $350 sticker price, plus taxes.

The the things I did like: The ones I picked up were insanely light, the stock pickups sound nice, and they are put together very well.

I thought the Duosonic was one cool little guitar. I was more tempted by it than the Tele. You can get some really unique tones out of it. I may get one in the future.

In the end I ended up curing my cheap Tele gas with an SX from Rondo (you can see the thread I posted about it). An alder body (suits my ears more) and from my experience so far, it's at a minimum on par with the CV, and IMO exceeds it due to the pickups,tuners, neck, and alder body. The stock pickups are REALLY nice surprisingly. And event with a new bridge, I will still be around $240 CAD. I could even put a Fender neck on it if I found a deal on a used one, and still be under the cost of a new CV.

Not knocking the CV. Just giving my personal experience. Squire is definitely making some cool guitars. It started back with the Custom and Custom II's, and they just keep putting out great models.


----------



## fats (Nov 24, 2006)

I haven't been able to find one of these for the life of me - apologies if you answered earlier and I missed it, but where did you pick it up? Was it local, or did you have it shipped from the States?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

fats said:


> I haven't been able to find one of these for the life of me - apologies if you answered earlier and I missed it, but where did you pick it up? Was it local, or did you have it shipped from the States?


I ordered mine through L&M. This was back in October and I just heard from them that it's in. So expect a 2-ish month wait.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Mine was about a one month wait special ordered from L&M


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

there's a guy trying to sell one on CL for $400. I'm sure he can be reasoned with.

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/934545028.html


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

$300 you say?

my brother does need his own guitar... lol


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm torn between the vibe and a EPI lp. Too bad my wife won't let me buy both.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

So I've had this guitar for awhile now and started to notice some of the faults of this guitar, not that there are many. 

The frets do need to be worked on abit more, the ends stick out abit and catch the e string if it slips over the fretboard. the bridge has large screw holes for the pickup, but the pickup has slightly smaller screws so they can shift alittle which isn't going to help microphonic feedback and last. The nut was overglued which isn't really uncommon but is still really anoyying to look at on this kind of neck. Besides all of that this is a really great guitar. I'm really pleased with the steps the Squier factory took to make the body higher quality with sheilding. With improved electronics this is a really good guitar for less than 500. You don't even really need to change the pickups, the stock ones are quite good. Although, not the best tele pickups you could buy.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Rocco said:


> I'm torn between the vibe and a EPI lp. Too bad my wife won't let me buy both.


Not trying to make your choice harder but check out 56 gold top epiphones, they're really quite nice. I was originaly trying to decide between a classic vibe and the epiphone. I took the tele because I prefer the sound more, not that the LP was worse. Just a different tone. I've never really been tempted too much by a les paul before but goldtops and p90s are just a beautiful combiation to me for some reason.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

WEEZY said:


> there's a guy trying to sell one on CL for $400. I'm sure he can be reasoned with.
> 
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/934545028.html


I would hope he can be reasoned with.......I just bought a lightly used one on Kijiji for $200 and bought the 60's strat from the same guy for $185. They are the real deal.......at least mine are. Necks are perfect, rolled fret edges, nuts are perfect and the vintage-style tuners are great and hold tune perfectly.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

noman said:


> Necks are perfect, rolled fret edges, nuts are perfect and the vintage-style tuners are great and hold tune perfectly.



This is what surprised me most about my CV Tele. The tuners felt SO cheap when I first played with them, but after restringing the guitar, it stayed in tune perfectly overnight. Every other guitar I have, including my US Deluxe Strat, falls out of tune immediately after being restrung and tuned.

The quality of this guitar is stupid good at the price they are selling it for.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm looking at one of these, how is it???
Is it worth the $$ or should I just spend a little more and get a MIM???


----------



## meloveguitars (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm curious if anyone has compared these to the Classic Vibe strats? Seems like the teles are much more popular (maybe could just be cause there are SO many darn choices for vintage strat clones and whatever, seems like way more than teles).


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I have both the CV Telecaster and a CV 60's strat......both crazy good for the price. My American Stds are not any better honestly. The fit and finish on these is extremely good. The pups on the stratocaster sound great......first time in a long while that I don't have the plan to mod the pups on a strat! Get one and if you don't like it, sell it and get back most of what you paid!!

Here's a couple of pics since these threads are boring without pics!!


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I wish the tele was offered in sunburst.


----------



## Oakville Dave (May 30, 2008)

*CV Strat is great too!*

I have a CV 60's Strat - sunburst with tortise pickguard (looks unbelievable!) - although I am a Tele player at heart, I couldn't resist the quality at the price! It won some funky European Guitar award as the best guitar under 600 British Pounds!! My only issues are the cheap pots, which will be replaced at some point soon, and perhaps a pickup upgrade to something out of the guitarfetish.com selection down the line, but no rush. Whether you leave it stock or upgrade it here and there, the CV Strat is a FANTASTIC guitar! No need to drop a bundle, especially if it isn't your main axe.

I have a 1983 American Standard Tele - my main guitar - a 2004 Lite Ash Tele, VERY snappy and snarly - and after playing a 50's CV yesterday I'll be adding one to the collection and it'll replace the Lite Ash Tele as my backup gigging guitar because I find it more sonically versatile and closer in sound to the American Tele.

Rock On - Oakville Dave - www.groovehammer.ca


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Oakville Dave said:


> I have a CV 60's Strat - sunburst with tortise pickguard (looks unbelievable!) - although I am a Tele player at heart, I couldn't resist the quality at the price! It won some funky European Guitar award as the best guitar under 600 British Pounds!! My only issues are the cheap pots, which will be replaced at some point soon, and perhaps a pickup upgrade to something out of the guitarfetish.com selection down the line, but no rush. Whether you leave it stock or upgrade it here and there, the CV Strat is a FANTASTIC guitar! No need to drop a bundle, especially if it isn't your main axe.
> 
> I have a 1983 American Standard Tele - my main guitar - a 2004 Lite Ash Tele, VERY snappy and snarly - and after playing a 50's CV yesterday I'll be adding one to the collection and it'll replace the Lite Ash Tele as my backup gigging guitar because I find it more sonically versatile and closer in sound to the American Tele.
> 
> Rock On - Oakville Dave - www.groovehammer.ca


Why do you want to change the pickups? They're awesome! I've A/B/C'd my US Deluxe Strat with JS Moore's, a MIM Strat with Fender Noiseless pickups and a Squier CV 50's Strat with stock pickups and the CV easily held it's own with the US Deluxe Strat. Those pickups in the CV guitars (the whole line, actually) are an amazing deal!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, I have a white blond American Strat, I wish the woodgrain was more prominent-love that finish.


----------



## mugtastic (May 25, 2010)

i played the new cv telecaster custom this week - double bound sunburst, alder body, rosewood board. really nice. light, played and sounded better than the expensive vintage '62 custom.


----------

